

Female freshman wants to be engineer; asks how much they earn. - jchung
http://careervillage.org/questions/167/how-much-on-average-do-computer-engineers-make

======
byoung2
_I'm considering becoming a computer engineer and i was just wondering how
much they make._

That's like asking "how fast does a car go?" You need to know what kind of car
it is, who is driving, what the road conditions are, etc. Computer engineers
can make vastly different amounts depending on the company they work for,
years of experience, what technologies they know, where they live, etc. I hope
they teach her in school about defining requirements.

~~~
jchung
@byoung2: As a freshman in a public high school in South Boston, it's unlikely
that she is familiar with the variety of conditions you're talking about.
Also, frankly, it's hard to say whether the teachers in her school are getting
her the type of communications guidance you're talking about. I think your
point would be valuable for her to hear. Are you comfortable if I post your
car analogy on the site for her to read?

~~~
byoung2
Feel free to share

